# How do I get video from my camcorder to laptop?



## Infernalx (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi, both my camcorder (Sony DCR-TRV620E) and laptop have a IEE 1394 port so I bought a cable to connect the two.

But now how do I get the video onto my laptop?

I've searched and apparently I need some version of Picture Motion Browser by Sony and can't find a download for it anywhere.

Does anyone know where to go/what to do?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi according to this the software comes bundled with the camera so check for a disc in your products box How to transfer video to a computer


----------



## Infernalx (Jun 8, 2013)

There is no disc or i've lost it


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

When you open Windows Explorer, ( Windows Flag key + E ) does the camcorder show as one of the devices?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok this is the best I can find PMB (Picture Motion Browser) Ver.5.8.02 Update Program : Download : Sony Asia Pacific


----------



## Infernalx (Jun 8, 2013)

Windows explorer does not show the camcorder. 

And when I try and run that PMB, it says that it's an update and PMB needs to be installed beforehand before applying an update


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi then look on the site for older versions


----------



## Infernalx (Jun 8, 2013)

When I plug it in, in device manager it lists the Sony Visual Communication Camera under Imaging Devices. I don't know what to do from here...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The first link I gave you to sony has instructions for many cameras near the bottom of the page


----------



## Infernalx (Jun 8, 2013)

I can't find my camcorder model on the sony asia site though


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No the first link in post 2 How to transfer video to a computer


----------



## Infernalx (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes I've looked through it but I just can't get the video to show up.


----------



## Infernalx (Jun 8, 2013)

I've also tried WinDV But I get this Error: Can't find dv output pin


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Do you have the camera on? The PC won't see it if it is off.

BG


----------



## Infernalx (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes, it's on and set to playback mode


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

If it's a DV camera, I think most video editors will allow you to capture and directly import it to their programs. I just used Windows Movie Maker for my old JVC camcorder, see if it won't work for you.


----------



## Infernalx (Jun 8, 2013)

I already tried movie maker, it basically said to make sure your camcorder is connected which it was...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

On the Sony website: Sony eSupport - Electronics - Drivers & Software


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice one Dogg I had trouble finding the ones I posted


----------



## Infernalx (Jun 8, 2013)

Installed the program and it comes up with this: Cannot find the handycam (Tape). Check the i.LINK connection to the Handycam

I've updated the drivers and it still doesnt seem to work


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It is telling you to check the connection there is always the possibility of the cable being damaged


----------



## Infernalx (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah it's brand new so I don't think it is damaged. And the camcorder shows up the the device manager


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If it is digital 8 you might try the usb route here How to transfer video to a computer


----------



## Infernalx (Jun 8, 2013)

My camcorder model isn't on the list of usb drivers


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You will need to scroll down here and check for the compatibility of your camera Sony eSupport - Electronics - News & Alerts it it quite near the bottom


----------



## Infernalx (Jun 8, 2013)

No usb for my camcorder


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Not what I was referring to in my last post, compatibility see the info on the page please check as the issue could well be non compatibility


----------



## Infernalx (Jun 8, 2013)

My camcorder is compatible with the IEEE/ilink cable


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No the problem is not the cable it may be the media in the camera


----------



## Infernalx (Jun 8, 2013)

What do you mean? The actual video?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No the media ie memory stick or whatever it uses


----------



## Infernalx (Jun 8, 2013)

It uses those mini tapes, it can play fine on the camcorder LCD and on TV so that's not the problem


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If it uses tape, you will have to have software and hardware that lets you capture video . . you connect and it captures while it is playing


----------



## Infernalx (Jun 8, 2013)

The software doesn't recognise the camcorder, hardware is just the cable which is fine


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You need hardware that captures video . . Not sure any of them use Firewire

Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Video Cards & Video Devices, Video Devices & TV Tuners, PC to TV, Video Capture & Editing, PVR


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow. OK. 

First, have you read the User Manual? The section dealing with capturing on a PC doesn't mention the software you requested. It simply has a generic statement about using capturing software. I don't know if the Sony software I linked previously will work or not, I simply provided the link as it was what you requested. Depending on the software used, you should have the ability to select the input port...in which case you would select the firewire port. Not all software may support firewire port, as they typically expect a video input port such as provided by the hardware linked above.


----------



## Infernalx (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes, the software is correct. I selected the firewire/IEEE port and but it says it can't find the handycam/camcorder


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Check Device Manager for any devices with any alerts.

Based on the fact that you stated the cam is properly recognized by Windows, I would suspect a software issue. Less likely would be a driver (ie: firewire) issue, or an issue with how Windows has recognized and labeled the firewire port or cam (both of which are still a software issue).


----------



## Infernalx (Jun 8, 2013)

No devices with alerts, it says all are working fine.

I've updated the IEEE port driver and that hasn't fixed anything.

WinDV, Sony PMB and Movie Maker don't recognise the camcorder so I don't know what to do since windows does.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The software that I've used in the past, you didn't actually select the cam or input device, you simply selected the input port.

In general, I would only expect the cam to be selectable if it were digital, and thus the PC would simply be copying the data from the cam. In this case, it is essentially an analog device. You connect it to the PC, put the cam in the correct mode, open the software on the PC and choose the correct input port, then play the video on the cam and capture the stream in the software. 

With a digital cam, you would simply connect the cam and Windows or the cam software would read and copy the files directly from the cam.

The only option left would be to get a video capture card and capture the video using the video output of the cam.


----------



## Infernalx (Jun 8, 2013)

Ok, I'm borrowing my friends Haupaugge HDPVR 2 and i've run into this problem.

The HDPVR has red,green and blue cables + a separate red and white cable but my camcorder has the RCA cables. What do I plug into what?

Like this:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That would be the HD input cable. The Red/Green/Blue RCA cables are the component inputs. Red/White RCA are standard stereo connections. You need the yellow RCA (composite) input...assuming that model supports composite video input.


----------

